# Snapped Bar - need a new one.



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

well, just went through the best deadlift workout of my life, pulling 7reps with 205kg (PB). not the best deadlift and stuff I know, but its a milestone for me.

anyway, I discovered, having taken the weights off, that the weight sleeve one onside had snapped in two and was simply 'floating' on the bar itself

I checked with sales staff where i bought it from and it is apparently rated to 1500lbs/700kg

thus thus appears ridiculous, i never fully drop the bar, as I like to work the negative as much as possible.

anyway, I need a new bar now. I have emailed the supplier so we'll see what they say, but I cant say I feel much confidence in using a replacement bar or anything.

Is the real option now to head for a commercial gym? I like the convenience of my home gym, and finding a decent gym around here is going to be stupidly hard....

anyway, i dont want to spend stupid amounts, but i wonder whether going for a 'crossfit' bar and some bumpers like they have on gymcompany might work.

any comments/advice very appreciated


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

unfotunately im not man enough to physically snap the bar in two, just the weight sleeve thing.

I'm thinking the strengthshop perpetual life-warranty bar, does anyone have any experience with it?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Maybe you've just been unlucky. I have 3 Olympic bars. One is 20 years old, one 10 and the third I only bought last week. I've had no problems with any of them tbh...


----------



## SpeciJr (Sep 18, 2011)

Strength shop is good equipment, would highly recommend them. You still have a crimbo present to open, you never know might be one in there


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

ncedmonds said:


> well, just went through the best deadlift workout of my life, pulling 7reps with 205kg (PB). not the best deadlift and stuff I know, but its a milestone for me.
> 
> anyway, I discovered, having taken the weights off, that the weight sleeve one onside had snapped in two and was simply 'floating' on the bar itself
> 
> ...


where did u buy the bar. a bar breaking with that much weight on and suppose to be rated to 700kg is totally stupid. i think they lied to you about the quailty of the bar. if u have dropped it on rack pins alot then that could do it and last time i checked they tell you not to drop it on rack pins as the life time warrenty is no longer valid...


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

Haha, I wish!

Its the collection box we used when we did bag packing to raise money for an overseas rugby tour. I kept it in case I had to do any more and haven't got round to chucking it.

Hmm maybe its just bad luck. I mean I'm not the most careful with the setting it down after deadlifts, but i don't exactly drop it either. Was a cheap bar though. Strengthshop reckon theres no issue with dropping their bar occasionally. might get a pair of bumpers though, apparently they exert less stress on the bar, so just one either side might help the longevity a bit


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

only seen the pic of the broken bar.... wtf.. doesnt look like a bar rated to 700kg.... just from looking at the bar there now it looks like a cheap one (no offence)


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

griffo13 said:


> where did u buy the bar. a bar breaking with that much weight on and suppose to be rated to 700kg is totally stupid. i think they lied to you about the quailty of the bar. if u have dropped it on rack pins alot then that could do it and last time i checked they tell you not to drop it on rack pins as the life time warrenty is no longer valid...


got it from powerhouse fitness. the bar doesn't have a lifetime warranty on it, but it was just the fact the weight was so below its apparent 'rating' that I contacted them.

I use a half rack thing for squatting at home, so there aren't really pins to drop it on as such. two spotter arms but I think I've used them about twice, both on bench press, so more that I couldnt quite get the weight up rather than I dropped it onto them.

at any rate, I think I might need a new bar! hopefully £200 on a bar will see me through... its just come at an annoying time, with my first ever strongman comp in less than 8 weeks now. ah well, thus is life I suppose.


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

griffo13 said:


> only seen the pic of the broken bar.... wtf.. doesnt look like a bar rated to 700kg.... just from looking at the bar there now it looks like a cheap one (no offence)


yeah it was cheap- £250ish for the bar and 145kg of weights , but sales staff were adamant that it was 1500lb/700kg rated, I even asked them today on their sales chat.

no offence taken, when I got it a year ago, I thought the 145kg of weights would more than see me through 'til I left for uni...

Anyhow, I guess the thread was more about recommendations for a better, new barbell than complaining too much about this one. was just annoyed that it didn't do what it said on the tin...


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

where you looking for a bar now.... strength shop has one for 207... doesnt look to bad.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I'd say it has had a fracture and then chromed which hid the fracture. It probably doesn't help if you have like one 20(larger diameter plate) and the rest in smaller nominations.

Quite scary that one would snap so far under it's rating to be fair.


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'd say it has had a fracture and then chromed which hid the fracture. It probably doesn't help if you have like one 20(larger diameter plate) and the rest in smaller nominations.
> 
> Quite scary that one would snap so far under it's rating to be fair.


Yeah, first thing i thought when i noticed was 'glad it didnt happen whilst i was squatting', cos now, obviously any weight on that side of the bar can slide down along the shaft... dont like the idea of that much weight hitting me in the head, or even just causing me off balance...

It's kinda made me wonder about home gyms though. If i had thousands to spend on a home gym, and a room for it then yeah, but I'm off to uni next year so that means i'll have to find a gym down there anyway. might be worth getting a 6month membership at a local gym instead, not sure.


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

griffo13 said:


> where you looking for a bar now.... strength shop has one for 207... doesnt look to bad.


https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/strength-shop-perpetual-weightlifting-bar-w-lifetime-warranty.html

looking at that one at the moment...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Texas Power Bar -you wont break that

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/texas-power-bars.html


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

Tassotti said:


> Texas Power Bar -you wont break that
> 
> https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/texas-power-bars.html


True, and I'd love one.... it's also £400!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Bargain !!


----------

